# Blue Mountain 3/21 - Closing Day



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: *3/21/2010

*Resort or Ski Area: *Blue Mountain

*Conditions: *Sunny springtime conditions

*Trip Report: *Another day of fun in the sun at for the last day of the season atBlue Mountain.  Besides myself, Toast, AtomicSkier, Kevin, Justo, TMaki and Tarponhead to name a few were up for some sweet springtime runs.  Good crowd today.  Life was good today, good skiing, cold beer, lots of fun.  Base was really taking a beating, so it was probably for the best that Blue closed.  I stayed until almost 4pm.  As I was walking out to my car, Jeff was just getting un-booted.  Wow, what a great season.  Best I've ever had.  Thanks to the Sat/Sun mornings crew for keeping it fun, and thanks to Blue for keeping it real.  Oh yeah, I shot lots of video today.  I'll post that soon enough.

Good Morning Blue











Toast













AtomicSkier









Toast getting mad technical...

















Bumps on Challenge


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

*More pictures*

Go get it!!!













Razor's









KT and TMaki





Justo





Lazy Mile :sad:









Pimp style





Nightmare





Yikes!





Pond skimming crowd





Yeah, I'm sure that meets code :-o





Last lift ride





Again, I can't share just how awesome this season was at Blue.  If you were there, you know what I'm talking about.  I can't wait until next season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Video*

Ok, I worked on this video until almost 2am! I think it turned out  pretty awesome for my first time editing. I may just have to up my game  for next season.

I got lots of footage of folks hitting the jump at pond skimming and  otherwise wrecking themselves trying to skim it. For every person who  didn't make it, at least two did. But who wants to see a video of  everyone making it?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like there's still a lot of snow for the most part, really nice weather too.  Those bumps look nice.

Closing day at the local hill is always a sad day for me...

One question, wasn't closing day yesterday, the 21st?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok, I worked on this video until almost 2am! I think it turned out  pretty awesome for my first time editing. I may just have to up my game  for next season.



great video root!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks like there's still a lot of snow for the most part, really nice weather too.  Those bumps look nice.
> 
> Closing day at the local hill is always a sad day for me...
> 
> One question, wasn't closing day yesterday, the 21st?



There are areas where the base is still over 5 feet deep, but there's also area's where the bare spots are over 75% the width of the trail.  I thought I'd be sad on closing day, but as it turned out, I'm actually good with it.  I had a kick ass season and skied my best all season long.  

Closing day was 3/21, I had a few beers while putting the video together.  Can you correct the thread title?


gmcunni said:


> great video root!


Thanks.  I'm pretty happy with it! :beer:


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks like there's still a lot of snow for the most part, really nice weather too.  Those bumps look nice.
> 
> Closing day at the local hill is always a sad day for me...
> 
> One question, wasn't closing day yesterday, the 21st?



3 days of 70 degree weather shredded a good base quickly.  Was looking back at some pics from just 3 weeks ago and what a difference.  But overall it was a great ski season in the Pocono's this year.  Camelback is going to close for much of this week and reopen for next weekend with a bump contest and the comp ticket program for other mountains pass holders.  Urging all Blue crew people to go and enter and show Camelback management the interest in bump skiing.  Asp was outrageous this past weekend with great cover.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice work Root!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

4aprice said:


> 3 days of 70 degree weather shredded a good base quickly.  Was looking back at some pics from just 3 weeks ago and what a difference.  But overall it was a great ski season in the Pocono's this year.  Camelback is going to close for much of this week and reopen for next weekend with a bump contest and the comp ticket program for other mountains pass holders.  Urging all Blue crew people to go and enter and show Camelback management the interest in bump skiing.  Asp was outrageous this past weekend with great cover.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


There's going to be a pretty large turnout of Blue regulars at CBK this weekend, including the guys who responsible for putting together Blue's bump comp.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 22, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> There's going to be a pretty large turnout of Blue regulars at CBK this weekend, including the guys who responsible for putting together Blue's bump comp.



I have a 5:15 flight out of Newark to Salt Lake this Friday so I won't be there but thats great news.  IMO Asp had the most traffic of any trail this weekend.  I'm always yapping away at management about bumps so a good turnout will help the cause.  The owner is the main cog behind the contest and I'm sure will be in attendance.  It was an incredible party/ski weekend (huge tailgate at Sun Bowl/pond skim/box derby) at Camelback and he was around with a RV in the lot mingling with everyone.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I have a 5:15 flight out of Newark to Salt Lake this Friday so I won't be there but thats great news.  IMO Asp had the most traffic of any trail this weekend.  I'm always yapping away at management about bumps so a good turnout will help the cause.  The owner is the main cog behind the contest and I'm sure will be in attendance.  It was an incredible party/ski weekend (huge tailgate at Sun Bowl/pond skim/box derby) at Camelback and he was around with a RV in the lot mingling with everyone.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Well, I hope you have a great trip.  I'll post up a usual TR.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 22, 2010)

Root :  really good work man !!  You guys in the Pokes HAD yourselves a hellava   good year


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Root :  really good work man !!  You guys in the Pokes HAD yourselves a hellava   good year


Thanks WD.  Oh hell yeah we did have one hellava great year.  Best season I've ever had.  I got in 31 days at Blue the True...

What more could I ask for...great skiing, fun ski buds, suds, awesome weather. Such a great time was had...and everyone stayed off the Ski Patrol's radar 8)

Here's my season at Blue...by the numbers

*Total days:* 31
*Cost per day:* $15.32
*Total Vertical: *508, 688 feet
*Total Runs:* 486
*Average Vert per Run:* 1047
*Average Vert per Day:* 16,409


----------



## tarponhead (Mar 22, 2010)

Typical excellent pics and TR. Wish I could have grabbed a beer with you. We left at 3:30. Tired, happy (and a little sad). I made sure to have a few beers before re-upping on next season's passes. Makes writing the check easier ;-)

Awesome skiing with you this year. The boys and I are off to points due north Sunday. Balancing the DTI determines if CB is in the works for me this Saturday...

By the way, remember Paul who we rode up on the lift with? He got 2nd at Blue's bump comp.

Awesome year. :beer::beer: Give me a PM when you set up for the Westfield street fair.
Cheers


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

You too TH.  I'll be sure to let you know where we are set up.  I hope that you can balance out the DTI and do both Camelback on Saturday.


----------

